

Ask HN: has anyone used Keynote Kung Fu? - kunle
http://keynotekungfu.com/#

======
bdickason
I ditched Balsamiq mockups for Keynote Kung Fu.

As a set of templates and design elements, Kung Fu is really awesome.
Definitely money well spent and the buttons/UI elements more or less cover
everything I've needed to do.

To me, the question comes down to what software do you prefer to use for
protoyping: Keynote, Balsamiq, Omnigraffle?

Keynote seems to have the best alignment, auto-positioning, etc and a really
easy to use UI. The only downside (imo) is that Keynote only allows you to
edit in 1024x768 or some similar canvas size, whereas Balsamiq lets you go as
large as needed.

If you're already using Keynote, get it for sure.

~~~
hkuo
Actually you can specify any pixel width or height. I'm not at my computer so
can't give instructions on where to find it, but I know it's a little non-
intuitive where it is. Just google it, but just wanted to let you know this is
indeed possible.

------
msomers
I'm not an IA or designer by trade at all (Degree in Finance, work in
Marketing), and I found that Keynote Kung Fu was incredibly accessible by
almost anyone (myself included). I had poked around in OmniGraffle before, but
KNKF was just so much easier to use, especially for whipping up quick visual
examples of things I want to show.

True that the final product is more styled, but that's when you have to work
closely with the designer to make sure they understand you're not implying
that's what the final visual style needs to look like.

I've also used KNKF for doing mockups for usability testing, which works very
well.

------
ljf
Not tried that, but I got the Keynotopia bundle from AppSumo when the offer
was on, and very happy with that. looks very similar to this, not sure which
is cheaper/more complete.

------
andycroll
Found it to be pretty good when looking to go a level up in fidelity from
pencil and paper. The developers on tunedinapp.com seemed to like the results
as it leaves a bit less to interpretation.

The built-in components are great if you're using mainly the standard iPhone
look. My only drawback would be the lack of a 'master' slide with the iPhone
in the background, but it's easy enough to put together.

Certainly worth a few bucks to see if you and your team like it.

------
adsr
I have never used it. It looks nice, the only thing against it I can come up
with is that it doesn't look like prototypes but more like a finished product,
so it might not be as suitable for early tests.

------
_chap
As someone who's been doing mockups in Pages/Keynote for a while, I found it
to be a great resource of nice looking widgets and templates and well worth
the $.

